# Video 90 ° drehen [MPEG] ! Brauch Hilfe !



## dadiscobeat (28. September 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen ?! Such ein Programm mit dem ich ganz unkompliziert ein mpeg-Video um 90° drehen kann. Einstellungen wie Helligkeit und Kontrast wären auch nicht schlecht  ! Bitte um rasche Antwort. Danke schon im vorraus.

Gruss

daDiscobeat


----------



## Tim C. (28. September 2003)

Wie wäre es mit VirtualDub ? Sollte sowas unterstützen ist Freeware und müsste über Google binnen Sekunden zu finden sein.


----------



## dadiscobeat (28. September 2003)

Jo danke erstmal für die rasche Antwort und wie stell ich das dann ein ?!

Gruss


----------



## Tim C. (28. September 2003)

Du lädst dein Video via File -> Open in das Programm, fügst dann via Video -> Filters den rotate Filter hinzu und speicherst das ganze wieder via File -> Save as AVI ab. 

Wo da jetzt das Problem lag, versteh ich nicht so ganz ?


----------



## Erpel (28. September 2003)

Ich schon, ich benutze virdub schon ne ganze weile und hätte das auch nicht bei Filters gesucht.


----------



## dadiscobeat (28. September 2003)

Dank Dir ! Haut einwandfrei hin ! Wusste allerdings ned, dass man sowas unter Filter einordnet ! Normalerweise geht sowas doch über modifizieren.

Danke nochmal


Greetz


----------



## Tim C. (29. September 2003)

Achso ..
Naja irgendwie suche ich alles was es zu modifizieren gibt bei VirtualDub über die Filter, ausser Format Settings wie Audio und Video Format.

In diesem Sinne, freut mich, dass ich so einfach helfen konnte


----------



## bigfella (29. Dezember 2003)

Hab das so gemacht wie du beschrieben hast.
Meine Clip dauert nur 4 sek.
Den hab ich nun gedreht und als avi gespeichert.
Sound ist mit dabei.
Muss aber nicht.
Der Clip hat als avi nun 60 MB für 4 sec...wie verringer ich das?
habt ihr ne idee?


----------



## bigfella (29. Dezember 2003)

Ok.Also audio hab ich selbst weggemacht. (No Audio   )
Aber trotzdem ist es gleich groß..
Was mach ich nun?


----------



## bigfella (6. Januar 2004)

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich ein vier Sekunden video möglichst platzsparend speichere?
Mit welchen Programm?

Danke...


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Januar 2004)

*Komprimieren*

Öffne das File mit VirtualDub und klicke auf  Video -> SBC Options -> SBC Settings.
Stelle das Mpegv4 ein. (Im erstem Fenster oben).
Stelle nun die gewünschte Bitrate ein. 1400 reichen.
Speichere es nun als AVI ab, und fertig.
Bei mir ist ein 10sec file bei 320X240 Pixel nun 1,24 MB groß.
Reicht dir das?


----------



## bigfella (6. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab Version 1.5.10.
Und finde das SBC Menü nicht.
Unter keiner Kategorie kann ich das finden?
Welche Version hast du?


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Januar 2004)

Build 12667 (Version 1.4d)


----------



## kasper (6. Januar 2004)

@bigfella
SBC Options gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Jetzt musst man unter  Video -> Compression gehen. Dann DivX oder XviD auswählen, falls installiert. 
DivX 
XviD


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Januar 2004)

Nun ja. Man lernt nie aus.
Wusste ich auch noch nicht.
Muß ich wohl mal ein Update machen.


----------

